# Bypass Low battery on LG Tools?



## newuser777 (Sep 10, 2013)

Spec 2 rooted, no difficulties until a week later when I powered device off and back on.. Now I get the "Security Error" message. Using guide posted on here for reset I am using LG MobileTools program, locked into the battery low loop. Tools won't complete recovery due to "battery low", phone won't charge plugged in as it just continuously attempts to boot.
Have attempted splicing wires to battery to charge outside of phone to no avail. Either process is too slow to be noticable or it's not actully charging the battery.
Suggestions? Is there another way to bypass the low battery error?

Thanks an advance for any input


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

newuser777 said:


> Spec 2 rooted, no difficulties until a week later when I powered device off and back on.. Now I get the "Security Error" message. Using guide posted on here for reset I am using LG MobileTools program, locked into the battery low loop. Tools won't complete recovery due to "battery low", phone won't charge plugged in as it just continuously attempts to boot.
> Have attempted splicing wires to battery to charge outside of phone to no avail. Either process is too slow to be noticable or it's not actully charging the battery.
> Suggestions? Is there another way to bypass the low battery error?
> 
> Thanks an advance for any input


I have used this Universal Battery Charger for months now to charge my battery's, Works Flawlessly!

Link ->Hyperion Universal Rapid Battery Charger for LG Spectrum 2 

Or -> Hyperion Verizon LG Spectrum II 4G 2 x Battery + Charger


----------

